# sertraline



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi
wonder if you could help, have started new anti deps sertraline  50mg as apparently safer than prozac when trying to become pregnant and during pregnancy, is this so and thanks for your help
lindsay


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evidence suggests that sertraline is safe to take during pregnancy and also to take when breast feeding. I'm not aware of any new evidence suggesting it is safer than Prozac (fluoxetine) though   There is more evidence for fluoxetine as it has been available on prescription for longer than sertraline but both are thought to be safe. However fluoxetine is not the first choice if you are planning to breast feed so sometimes it isn't prescribed for this reason.

There is evidence in the past couple of years that Seroxat (paroxetine) is no longer a suitable choice in pregnancy so perhaps it was this drug that was meant?

Hope this helps and hope the sertraline helps too   

Maz x


----------

